# House training question re: rescued formerly abused beagle



## Iheartbeags (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi..I rescued a 6 year old beagle about 14 weeks ago named Kritter. He has a history of abuse and is very timid, suspicious, fearful. Have used nothing but positive reinforcement training. It took me 2 months but I thought I had him house trained. He hadn't peed in the house for almost 7 weeks until today. It is raining here today and Kritter acted like he needed to go outside but wouldn't go out in the rain. I even went out with him with an umbrella but he just turned around and headed to the house. Sure enough, about 5 minutes later he started peeing on the carpet. After 7 weeks of no accidents do i now consider him not house trained and start at the beginning again or do totally house trained dogs sometimes pee inside when it's raining? I guess my question is is it a reason to go back to being very diligent about taking him on leash, praising..or could it just be a one time thing? I just don't want him to regress this late in the game.
Thank you.


----------

